# Automatisches Deployen



## sirair (10. Dez 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe ein exectuable jar geschrieben um deployen zu können.
Dazu habe ich Selenium benutzt, welches mir ein Browser öffnet und die nötigen Schritte für mich macht.
Ich möchte aber eine andere API verwenden, weil ich keinen Browser öffnen will. Ich suche gerade nach einer Java API welche mir auch einfache Möglichkeiten wie Selenium bietet bspw. ein Button zu klicken.


----------



## JCODA (10. Dez 2016)

Selenium kann das, man muss nur den richtigen Driver finden. Denke damit: https://github.com/SeleniumHQ/selenium/wiki/HtmlUnitDriver klappt es.


----------



## mrBrown (11. Dez 2016)

Es dürfte aber auch deutlich sinnvollere Wege zum automatisch deployen geben, als über eine HTML-Seite...


----------



## sirair (12. Dez 2016)

Habe es versucht mit dem HTML-Driver. Allerdings klappt es nicht so wie ich es erwünscht habe.
Frames werden nicht unterstützt steht im Code nach dem ich mich erfolgreich angemeldet habe.


----------



## mrBrown (12. Dez 2016)

Deshalb die entsprechende API zum deployen nutzen, der Weg über das HTML-Formular ist doch Unsinn


----------



## sirair (12. Dez 2016)

Ja, was würde sich denn eignen für Websphere.


----------

